# What do you all think of the G35 coupe?



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

I have now seen 2 G35 coupes on the road and the pictures are much better looking than the car is in person. It looks kind of like the Z but something just doesn't seem right about it. I love the new Z but the G35?

What do you think?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

G35 coupe is too replace the 300zx 2+2


----------

